# Tax Returns



## tigerlilly1111 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi there,
If you are American and live and work in Italy, have you completed a US Tax Return?? I'm not sure how to complete it correctly under my foreign circumstances. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends a bit on how long you've been in Italy (or rather, how long you've been outside the US). If this is your first year outside the US, you may only have to file for an extension at this point.

First step is to download IRS publication 54 - which is for Americans living overseas. They explain the extension process. Be sure you use the form for expats - which gives you an extension on your deadline until the date you qualify for either the bona fide resident or the physical presence test.

In any event, if you are living overseas, you have an automatic extension of the deadline to file until June 15th.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

